# Trichomanes javanicum - Borneo Fern, Aqua Fern



## cactusdoug (Feb 17, 2004)

Any body have any experience with trichomanes javanicum.

I bought one today at my LFS.

When I got home I googled it, and the results were about half and half saying emmersed as opposed to submersed.

Thanx, CD


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

This fern is not an aquatic. It will die underwater.

Sorry for the late reply.

Carlos


----------



## cactusdoug (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanx Carlos,

I posted the same question on a few other boards I frequent, and got the same answer.

I'll put it in the terrarium I'm starting on.

Impulse buying is a bad idea, I try not to buy anything without first doing research.

CD


----------

